

Learn how to make money with your product or it will get shutdown - rishi
http://www.gettingmoreawesome.com/2010/12/learn-how-to-make-money-with-your.html

======
christopherslee
I can say that besides delicious, I haven't used any yahoo products besides
fantasy football. It's a shame that they haven't attempted to monetize the
service in order to keep it alive.

I wonder if this is indicative of Yahoo, where the business culture seems to
be not to charge the consumers for products.

